

Ubuntu Forums has been hacked/defaced - tbirdz
http://ubuntuforums.org/signaturepics/Sput.html

======
tbirdz
Here is a backup screenshot I took of the page, in case ubuntuforums is taken
down and you want to see what the fuss was all about.

[http://imgur.com/hUX3f1F](http://imgur.com/hUX3f1F)

------
1234ideclarea
what song is this? it's good

~~~
tbirdz
If you view source on the page you can see a link to the song. It's being
played from an invisible embedded youtube player, so you can get the link from
there.

